# Waterless shampoo?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

There are many on the market, but IMHO, they are simply a bandaid or something you'd use on the sanitary area inbetween grooms. Not something I'd recommend for an "all over bath"


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree, I MIGHT use it on a min-pin or smooth wire fox terrier but not on curly soft poodle hair. It will feel worse.  Just keep his hair combed out because filthy hair that has hand oils and normal household dust and floor dirt causes the hair to mat. If you can't bathe, just comb.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

what bout hot toweling? this is something we do with horses in teh winter- you take HOT wter with 1 cap shampoo. Dip the towel in wrig it out- wrp it around teh dog... let it sit for few moments (Obviously mking sure it's not TOO hot before placing on the dog. then rub the dog and remove- keep doing until the towels come out clen (Use couple towels so your putting clean one on next) 

the cap full of shampoo apparently makes the towel attrct the dirt better- it helps A LOT


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you are BEGGING for mats if you do that with the towels!!! No offense, but poodle coat is A LOT different than horse hair! JMHO


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

if you have a force dryer at all it helps to blow them out even when they're dry, as it blasts all the dust from the coat...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

which is why i said what about it *L* i haven't done it on poodle coat... it was just n idea. . . 

but that said- it's no different then toweling a damp dog- as long s you dried and combed through after i wouldn't see you getting matts nymore then waterless shampoo-


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I sometimes use Pet Head Dry Clean on Teddy between baths. It makes him smell much better and seems to condition his hair. It's never sticky and you can't feel any oily residue or anything. I really like it.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I use baby powder in between baths, havent had a problem with it causeing matts. 
I sprinkle it in the hair and like rub my hands all over to work it in. it soaks up the oils, and then I blow it out well, and then follow with brushing and combing


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I would just brush him out and use a conditioning spray/detangler; that always makes Desmond's hair feel cleaner, at least. Or just give him a bath. He's itty bitty, he can fit in your sink. d:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help! 



Birdie said:


> I would just brush him out and use a conditioning spray/detangler; that always makes Desmond's hair feel cleaner, at least. Or just give him a bath. He's itty bitty, he can fit in your sink. d:


I wish I could give him a bath! lol. He has his cast on so he hasnt been able to have one, and will most likely have it on another 2-3 weeks


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Could you take a small ziplock bag and rubber band it at the top of the cast to give him a bath? When my son broke his finger and had to keep a splint on it, we ziplocked his hand and put a hair tie around it to seal it. When my niece broke her arm, and had to have a cast up to her shoulder, we put a garbage bag around it until she got a smaller cast, then it was a shopping bag.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Michelle said:


> I wish I could give him a bath! lol. He has his cast on so he hasnt been able to have one, and will most likely have it on another 2-3 weeks


still? what a bummer! 
are you going to bring him this Saturday to the meetup? maybe all the other poodles can lick him clean? LOL


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the bag idea with the rubber band sounds like it would work. I did this to avoid getting some fresh sutures wet (I get infections super easy).


----------

